# door gasket glue...?



## RAY_PA (Mar 12, 2010)

Wife just called, the entire gasket fell off the door on the Summit. She says it looks fine, just needs to be glued back on. So I need to stop on the way home and get some glue. What should I get? I have furnace cement, but seems like I have seen posts here before about glue and door gasket and I dont remember that anyone suggesting furnace cement.


----------



## Mountain Man (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm on a business trip and my wife called earlier this week with the same complaint on our T-6. Its on my honey do list for this weekend when i get home. She said the top section keeps falling down and wants to pinch in between the door and stove. Im curious as well, what type of cement to use to fix it.


----------



## blades (Mar 12, 2010)

I do not know about the summit but on my stove you get the correct size braided gasket and it is a push fit in to a channel all the way around the door , no glue needed. Same for the seal around the glass, there the glass holds it in place.


----------



## Fsappo (Mar 12, 2010)

Go to a dreaded hearth shop and ask for gasket cement.


----------



## RAY_PA (Mar 12, 2010)

I would, if we had one, Franks. Only optinon in town is 2 hardware stores. Maybe one of them has some knowlesge about it.


----------



## Fsappo (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, if thats the case, I'll come down offa my high horse, lol.  From my own experience rebuilding stoves, you can use stove or furnace cement for gasketing a stove.  As long as its the black pasty stuff that can withstand...umm, I think it was 2000 or 3000 degrees.  Stove gasket cement, from what I have observed is stove cement in a different tube.


----------



## madison (Mar 12, 2010)

Tractor Supply, Home Depot and Lowes all have kits.  I reglued a small section on my T6 earlier this yr.

Advise having plenty of newspaper to prevent glueing gasket to stove body, and prevent drips from hearth.  I believe warm not hot stove is suggested.  Recheck door fit after reglueing gasket.


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 13, 2010)

I use hi temp silicone, works great, never had a problem.
You could prolly even use it to adhere the loos gasket you have and be done with it, or let it get you through the season, then replace if you feel the need.
Others will feel different. but gasket cement sucks on this door.
You anywheres near Bloomsburg or Berwick Ray? I'd be glad to help out if needed?


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 13, 2010)

The first time I had a gasket adhesive failure, my stove shop said to use high temp silicone but I never had any luck with it so I went to CTC and got a tube of muffler cement.  It worked a charm.  These days all the hardware stoves sell replacement gasket and cement.


----------



## coaly (Mar 13, 2010)

Home Depot and Lowes tend to think people only buy heating products from November to January.  They love to put out the lawn mowers and bar b que grills in February so you have to find a stove shop or smaller hardware store that sells stove gasket material and glue. The clear liquid stuff has failed me more than once, but the thick black stuff is some solid stuff when it's cured.  The Rutland product works for me.


----------



## RAY_PA (Mar 13, 2010)

The local hardware had that Rutland cement, so I got a tube of it....see how it holds up.
Hog, I am a couple hours north of you. Headed to Hershey at 5:30 am tho.


----------



## 10-cc (Mar 13, 2010)

Definitely the Rutland cement, that's what PE sent me as the top joint of the T6 failed only after using the stove for a month and it was covered under the warranty. You have to watch out for the thickness of the cement bed you r using as this may affect the overall tightness of the door.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Mar 13, 2010)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> I use hi temp silicone, works great, never had a problem.
> You could prolly even use it to adhere the loos gasket you have and be done with it, or let it get you through the season, then replace if you feel the need.
> Others will feel different. but gasket cement sucks on this door.
> You anywheres near Bloomsburg or Berwick Ray? I'd be glad to help out if needed?



some of my installers have prefered silicone for some applications(bay faced pellet and gas stoves ), just be sure to use the 750 hi temp, not the 500.

overall though, std hardware store furnace cement is the standby


----------

